# My Glock 19 9mm



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

This is my new glock 19 9mm i bout it a year ago for 325.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

i dont like guns i believe there is no need for them


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

HuntLions_94 said:


> This is my new glock 19 9mm i bout it a year ago for 325.


that thing looks awesome nice gun


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

sweet nice gun i am wanting a smith an weston 44 mag


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i dont like guns i believe there is no need for them


dont get me started


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 10, 2005)

Glocks are great guns. I shoot competition (IDPA) with a glock 32 (9mm) and I have a Glock 26 (9mm) as a carry gun. I have shot several thousand rounds out of the 32 without a single malfunction. Good Luck with it. Brian


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> dont get me started


what do you mean??


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

dont get me started on the topic of gun control


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> dont get me started


yeah what do you mean dont get me started its all in personal opinion i dont like guns because all they do is cause problems they cause war and like whats happening right now the big argument over obama wanting to take are guns there is no need for it i mean the first guns were made for hunting way back when but look at what they turned into and what they are used for now i just dont like them i dont care what you or the next person says that is what i think:thumbs_up


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

ok good i dont want to argue but you better hope they never ban guns if they do a ban on hunting will probably follow. Guns are still used for hunting and criminals are the only ones who use them with bad intention. banning guns wil just make crime rate go up


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> ok good i dont want to argue but you better hope they never ban guns if they do a ban on hunting will probably follow. Guns are still used for hunting and criminals are the only ones who use them with bad intention. banning guns wil just make crime rate go up


ok


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

now guys we dont have to argue. He was just showin his new gun (which he shouldn't be cause this is ARCHERY TALK)


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

were not arguing anymore. we have both said what we need.:thumbs_up


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

it is archery talk but its still about hunting and its my self defends gun buy my side every night


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

hstubblefield said:


> sweet nice gun i am wanting a smith an weston 44 mag


ya my dad has a smith 44 mag 44 special 41 mag 3 357s and i have 1 357. Really good guns


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

scarecrow said:


> Glocks are great guns. I shoot competition (IDPA) with a glock 32 (9mm) and I have a Glock 26 (9mm) as a carry gun. I have shot several thousand rounds out of the 32 without a single malfunction. Good Luck with it. Brian


i have shoot 500-600 rounds and never had a malfunction


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i gettin a 44 soon.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

hoytarchery999 said:


> yeah what do you mean dont get me started its all in personal opinion i dont like guns because all they do is cause problems they cause war and like whats happening right now the big argument over obama wanting to take are guns there is no need for it i mean the first guns were made for hunting way back when but look at what they turned into and what they are used for now i just dont like them i dont care what you or the next person says that is what i think:thumbs_up


Yeah, I don't like cars for the same reason. They were made for transportation years ago. Now look what they've become.......used in wars, used to transport drugs, drunk drivers killing innocent people every day. They should be outlawed too............duh


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

BowKil said:


> Yeah, I don't like cars for the same reason. They were made for transportation years ago. Now look what they've become.......used in wars, used to transport drugs, drunk drivers killing innocent people every day. They should be outlawed too............duh



 I agree here... ha


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Blaming wars on guns. Wow.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

yea guns have also provided self defense in the hands of law abiding citizens. True SOME gun control is needed but if you do a background check it's all good. people will always fight. There have been wars before guns were even made and there will always be wars. If technology was taken away we would still fight with sticks and stones. if guns kill people then i can blame incorectly speled words on my keyboard and pencil. DAMN YOU KEY BOARD!!!! btw I find it wrong that the anti gun advocates use a small group of people to represent and punish a much larger group of people who care about freedom and America's laws.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

hoytarchery999 said:


> yeah what do you mean dont get me started its all in personal opinion i dont like guns because all they do is cause problems they cause war and like whats happening right now the big argument over obama wanting to take are guns there is no need for it i mean the first guns were made for hunting way back when but look at what they turned into and what they are used for now i just dont like them i dont care what you or the next person says that is what i think:thumbs_up


gun dont cause war. war has been going on when the first person throw the first rock. i just cant figure how a people who hunt, kill animals, shoot a bow amd can come up with this stuff. this is the problem with this country. people feel if they dont bother them who cares what they take away until it them. do you realy think the libbs going to stop at guns? they will be after our bows next. hay if you dont like guns that fin leave my alone. if i want a 50cal gun to shoot paper that me. if i break the law put me in jail dont take the next person gun. if we put people in jail we will not have problem, by the way if we kill people who comint muder we can make room for more people in jail


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

the key to any kind of order in a society is fear. True there are extreams but right now the majority of our problems as a society is the fact that we are no where NEAR harsh enough on convicted criminals. our bark is worst than our bite and our bark is like that of a newborn puppy. As the juicial system gradualy grows more and more liberal criminals have no fear of it, no reason not to kill a guy when jail is only a minor inconviniance or a thorn in the side. My dad has been a cop for almost 10 years now and he can't even count the number of people who get out after 1 year of jail time and 4 weeks later commit another felony. Some people like it in prison especialy homeless. You get three meals a day, almost any thing you want but a tv or radio and any all medication you need. If you think about it the only actual punishment in our judicial system is bordem.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*geesh*



HuntLions_94 said:


> i have shoot 500-600 rounds and never had a malfunction


I sure do hope you haven't shot 500-600 rounds of 9 mm out of a Glock 32...


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ohio_3Der said:


> I sure do hope you haven't shot 500-600 rounds of 9 mm out of a Glock 32...


i have shot rounds out of a glock 19:shade:


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

BowKil said:


> Yeah, I don't like cars for the same reason. They were made for transportation years ago. Now look what they've become.......used in wars, used to transport drugs, drunk drivers killing innocent people every day. They should be outlawed too............duh


thats what my dad says all the time.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> the key to any kind of order in a society is fear. True there are extreams but right now the majority of our problems as a society is the fact that we are no where NEAR harsh enough on convicted criminals. our bark is worst than our bite and our bark is like that of a newborn puppy. As the juicial system gradualy grows more and more liberal criminals have no fear of it, no reason not to kill a guy when jail is only a minor inconviniance or a thorn in the side. My dad has been a cop for almost 10 years now and he can't even count the number of people who get out after 1 year of jail time and 4 weeks later commit another felony. Some people like it in prison especialy homeless. You get three meals a day, almost any thing you want but a tv or radio and any all medication you need. If you think about it the only actual punishment in our judicial system is bordem.


I could no agree more


----------



## 8pt~bowhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> yeah what do you mean dont get me started its all in personal opinion i dont like guns because all they do is cause problems they cause war and like whats happening right now the big argument over obama wanting to take are guns there is no need for it i mean the first guns were made for hunting way back when but look at what they turned into and what they are used for now i just dont like them i dont care what you or the next person says that is what i think:thumbs_up


First of all guns were designed and built for self defense: http://riv.co.nz/rnza/hist/gun/firstgun.htm 

And I personally don't believe the pilgrims would have won the battles with the Indians or "tamed the west" with a bow and arrow... :shade:


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

8pt~bowhunter said:


> First of all guns were designed and built for self defense: http://riv.co.nz/rnza/hist/gun/firstgun.htm
> 
> And I personally don't believe the pilgrims would have won the battles with the Indians or "tamed the west" with a bow and arrow... :shade:


all of you need to let that go i told you it was my own personal opinion so quit sayin stuff about it end of story this is why you shouldnt post stuff about guns on archery talk.:thumbs_do


----------



## 8pt~bowhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> all of you need to let that go i told you it was my own personal opinion so quit sayin stuff about it end of story this is why you shouldnt post stuff about guns on archery talk.:thumbs_do


You shouldn't have posted anything on this thread if you weren't prepared to back up your statement......:crazy:


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

8pt~bowhunter said:


> You shouldn't have posted anything on this thread if you weren't prepared to back up your statement......:crazy:


no there shouldnt have been guns on here in the first place


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> no there shouldnt have been guns on here in the first place



first of all guns CAN be posted in Archery Talk in the campfire area if a mod was to see it fit then they would move it there. second your dodging the statement. Why say something of a political nature when you can't back it up and not expect people to debate the point you made. 



hoytarchery999 said:


> all of you need to let that go i told you it was my own personal opinion so quit sayin stuff about it end of story this is why you shouldnt post stuff about guns on archery talk.


 so because you mixed the pot guns shouldn't be shown on archerytalk?
we have a right to post offtopic subjects including guns in the right areas here on the site. Most people don't say anything because they either take their opinions to the prm forums or they keep their mouth closed ESPECIALY if they can't even defend their own veiw.


----------



## 8pt~bowhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

> > Originally Posted by hoytarchery999
> > yeah what do you mean dont get me started its all in personal opinion i dont like guns because all they do is cause problems they cause war and like whats happening right now the big argument over obama wanting to take are guns there is no need for it i mean the first guns were made for hunting way back when but look at what they turned into and what they are used for now i just dont like them i dont care what you or the next person says that is what i think
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

just drop it what dont you understand im not trying to get an attitude but just drop it its not that hard to understand my opinion is none of your buisness what i think is right or do


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> just drop it what dont you understand im not trying to get an attitude but just drop it its not that hard to understand my opinion is none of your buisness what i think is right or do


If it's none of our buisness then WHY did you post it?? I'm sorry Hoyt your most likely a realy good person but your digging your own grave bud.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> first of all guns CAN be posted in Archery Talk in the campfire area if a mod was to see it fit then they would move it there. second your dodging the statement. Why say something of a political nature when you can't back it up and not expect people to debate the point you made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and thats why it says as an announcment by the admin's no guns allowed on archery talk so get your facts strait


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> and thats why it says as an announcment by the admin's no guns allowed on archery talk so get your facts strait


Go to the campfire and look at all the gun related threads. Many of these threads have mods even posting giving advice. It is stated as a rule but it's not realy inforced because there is no reason to. The mods also say no sexual referances or suggestive pictures go to mutantville.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

do you have an answer for everything


----------



## 8pt~bowhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> just drop it what dont you understand im not trying to get an attitude but just drop it its not that hard to understand my opinion is none of your buisness what i think is right or do


If YOUR opinion is none of our business you shouldn't have posted it on a public forum...


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> do you have an answer for everything


when the answer is obvious.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

it doesnt mean u gotta get smart about everything


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> and thats why it says as an announcment by the admin's no guns allowed on archery talk so get your facts strait


BTW i just checked it doesn't


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

ur cool


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> BTW i just checked it doesn't


yea it does u want me to take a picture and send it too u since you cant find it yourself


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I just went to both anouncments at the top of the page and firearms aren't even mentioned. The only time they ever are is when it's talking about the classifyeds.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

1. Above all, respect each other. While we realize that discussions may get heated, vulgar language or name calling cannot be tolerated. Masked vulgar language (ie, w*rd, rul*s, etc) is considered vulgar.

2. If a moderator removes your thread or post, contact that moderator by PM to request their reasons, or to explain yourself. Moderators are only human and there may have been a misunderstanding. Threatening a moderator will not be tolerated.

3. Please use the personal message (PM) feature to contact other members or forum moderators about any issue. Do not start a thread or use a post for this kind of contact.

4. Please use good taste in your choice of avatar. Nothing sexual or of a violent nature is tolerated.

5. Please limit your signature block to 5 lines or less, and size #2 or smaller. Signatures may not contain links to commercial websites unless the website is owned by a sponsor of ArcheryTalk.com and are not to be used for personal or commercial sales.. Links to personal webpages are acceptable.

6. Do not use posts to correct another poster's spelling or grammar - this is rude and unnecessary. If you do not understand what they are saying, ask them to clarify.

7. Do not interrupt a thread 's content direction to bring attention to another agenda or product.

8. Minors are not allowed to post in the classifieds section due to legal restrictions. Parents may post for their minor children and are responsible for all transactions. All traders must have a birthdate visible in their profile.

9. Remember that use of ALL CAPITAL LETTERS IN A POST is the same as shouting. It is best not to use all capital letters as it is difficult to read and is instrusive to readers.

10. What may not be in a post is as follows: Material that is threatening, harrassing, or abusive to any party. Content that is defamatory, hateful, potentially slanderous, or in violation of any law is not tolerated. Knowingly posting false or misleading material will result in moderator action.
NOTE: This includes Racial attacks, and racial slurs of any kind, directed at a fellow member or not.

11. Use the proper forum for your threads. Commercial threads need to be started in the manufacturer's announcement area. Bowhunting stories or hunting info need to be posted in the bowhunting forum, etc. If you are unsure about what to do or where to go, just PM a moderator or an administrator.

12. Spamming is not allowed. Spamming can be defined as using a post to promote a product or agenda. Threads may not be started for the purpose of adding spam material.

13. Asking for money, donations, or to offer giveaways, drawings, or the like is prohibited without administrative permission. We realize there are a lot of good causes and good to come from of them, but insist on verifying their legitimacy as well as benefit to the archery and archerytalk communities.

14. Please refer to the Rules of the ArcheryTalk Classifieds before buying, selling or trading. Specific Rules and Guidelines are posted here

Moderator actions: A moderator may find that a thread or post has violated a rule and will either edit it or remove it. In some cases, this may be accompanied by a warning to the poster and, in extreme cases, banning of the member and his IP. Banning may be temporary or permanent depending on the offence. Appeals may be made by PM or email to administration and then a final decision will be made.

These rules are site wide. They apply equally to chat, articles, pictures, reviews, and any other section of Archerytalk.com. If your actions warrant banning it is site wide and applies to all accounts coming from your IP address.

Advanced explanations of specific rules can be found in the FAQ forum:
Advanced explanation of rules

This site was created for you and with a little moderator help can be policed by you. Treat each post as if your 10 year old daughter was going to read it. Keep the content clean, honest, and free from sexual inuendo and foul language. Above all, respect others and they will respect you.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

ok


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

show me where it mentions firearms and I'll shut up and say your right.


----------



## 8pt~bowhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

I doubt he'll even answer you...


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

8pt~bowhunter said:


> I doubt he'll even answer you...


Give him time he's veiwing the thread


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

u know its right and it is called archery talk just cause i dont like guns doesnt mean you have to say anything back to me about just like next monday the first day of rifle season im hunting with my bow well actually my competition bow so i can shoot further but still i come here to talk about archery not guns if you want to talk about guns go to rifle talk not archery talk all im saying is this website is not for guns its for bows


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> u know its right and it is called archery talk just cause i dont like guns doesnt mean you have to say anything back to me about just like next monday the first day of rifle season im hunting with my bow well actually my competition bow so i can shoot further but still i come here to talk about archery not guns if you want to talk about guns go to rifle talk not archery talk all im saying is this website is not for guns its for bows


Well if you get to voice your opinon than why not us. You obviusly wanted a debate. This site is for all kinds of things not JUST archery. When I explain this site to people I just say "It's like a regular everyday life forurm or blog kind of like you find on MySpace except it so happens everyone is interested in Archery and We don't have complicated facebooks. If you count there are WAY more off topic, joke and chating areas then bow tunning, bow talk and bow comparing.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

ok just drop it


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

alright I will

nice glock lion like I've said my dad has been a cop for almost 10 years and he absolutly swears by them. He will ONLY carry glock even though a few others pick on him over it. I've shot it alot of times and I have to say I do like it alot.


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*sweet gun*

Nice gun...although im not rele into pistols. Im just not very good with them. My next gun will be either a benelli M2 or a Rem. .308.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

If you're gonna argue, do it over PM's. You're just screwing it up for everyone else by hijacking the thread.

ANYway that's a nice pistol. As of August I have enough of money set aside for my own carry gun.:teeth: I couldn't decide between a USP Compact or Glock 17/19/30 until I decided I liked the Hk better. Now I have to wait 13 months and you're making me drool, hahaha.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> dont get me started on the topic of gun control


:set1_signs009:


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 10, 2005)

Ohio_3Der said:


> I sure do hope you haven't shot 500-600 rounds of 9 mm out of a Glock 32...


You are right Ohio! I had a typo... Should have been a Glock 34. I guess I was typing faster than my mind was working...


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

s4 shooter said:


> :set1_signs009:


alright guys the topic was droped lay off the political issue


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats a nice gun. I have a glock 40 S&W. They are great guns. My papaw has a 9 very similar to that one. 

And on the gun control crap, its not the gun its who has it. Thats all Im gonna say on that.

Very nice gun though


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

id rather have a revolver personally
Vs
a a semi atto pistol

i love my 357 mag rugger makes a great gun


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

8pt~bowhunter said:


> First of all guns were designed and built for self defense: http://riv.co.nz/rnza/hist/gun/firstgun.htm
> 
> And I personally don't believe the pilgrims would have won the battles with the Indians or "tamed the west" with a bow and arrow... :shade:


The pilgrims were shmucks. English archers were better at war with the bow before the gun than any other nation. If they were as good as their ancestors, they very well would have.

And the first guns were developed for war. Not that it really mattered, because England and many Asian cultures had developed the bow to such a state for war that it would put many of the subsequent gun fights (with muskets and what not) to shame. Until America developed the rifled barrle that is.

But I digress.


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> yeah what do you mean dont get me started its all in personal opinion i dont like guns because all they do is cause problems they cause war and like whats happening right now the big argument over obama wanting to take are guns there is no need for it i mean the first guns were made for hunting way back when but look at what they turned into and what they are used for now i just dont like them i dont care what you or the next person says that is what i think:thumbs_up


Guns most definietly don't start wars...stupid people that can't figure things out start wars...guns are just like what the use. If guns had never been invented and we still used swords and bows, would you want a ban on them too because the start wars? And comments on how criminals are really the only ones who use guns for bad intentions to hurt people or society are true. For one, criminals are the first ones in line to get a firearms license and buy guns legally...and secondly, here in Canada only something like 2% of gun crimes are committed with registered guns (legally all guns in Canada must be registered.


----------



## obart (Nov 22, 2008)

I prefer my Sig and off course my Bowtech Captain....


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like a great gun! i'm not a big fan of the shorter barrel and action, but it's a nice fire arm. perfect for self defense...... a 9mm will punch a hole through someone with ease.

Hey if Glocks weren't well made guns, the government wouldn't use them right?


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Looks like a great gun! i'm not a big fan of the shorter barrel and action, but it's a nice fire arm. perfect for self defense...... a 9mm will punch a hole through someone with ease.
> 
> Hey if Glocks weren't well made guns, the government wouldn't use them right?


Right. I got the gun for mostly self defense i also have a 257 wetherbye that i shot my elk with


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

HuntLions_94 said:


> Right. I got the gun for mostly self defense i also have a 257 wetherbye that i shot my elk with


Nice! they make great guns.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Nice! they make great guns.


Yup i shot my elk at 417 yard to 510 and hit it 6 out of 8 times my dad also has a 30-3-78


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

HuntLions_94 said:


> Yup i shot my elk at 417 yard to 510 and hit it 6 out of 8 times my dad also has a 30-3-78


Damn! she didn't want to go down huh?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> She's not 17..... oops! i mean he! :nyah:


Watch it kaibab- most of my friends are women. I've yet to see one of them act in any way like the people on this thread.

Uneccessary insult to the fairer sex.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

kegan said:


> Watch it kaibab- most of my friends are women. I've yet to see one of them act in any way like the people on this thread.
> 
> Uneccessary insult to the fairer sex.


No no no, i have nothing against women..... love em! belive me :set1_tango2:
although their ways are sometimes inferior...... but that's for another time and another place. not AT


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> What do you mean? :dontknow: It was a simple mistake..... sorry.


yea how about you act your age you know since your big and bad in that duramax diesel and im stuck in my little cummins


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> yea how about you act your age you know since your big and bad in that duramax diesel and im stuck in my little cummins


oh sorry! an 18 year old can't have a little fun? sorry, hey maybe that's what you're missing in life, your parents are too busy "acting their age" and can't ever have a little fun with you. i suggest you move out as soon as possible.

Whats my Dmax have anything to do with your Cummins?


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> oh sorry! an 18 year old can't have a little fun? sorry, hey maybe that's what you're missing in life, your parents are too busy "acting their age" and can't ever have a little fun with you. i suggest you move out as soon as possible.
> 
> Whats my Dmax have anything to do with your Cummins?


why would i move out i have anything i could every want i mean with the two new bows this year the diesel truck and the cruises lol i guess your parents dont got nothin fun to do with you


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Damn! she didn't want to go down huh?


He and nope they were all good shots no gut shots


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> why would i move out i have anything i could every want i mean with the two new bows this year the diesel truck and the cruises lol i guess your parents dont got nothin fun to do with you


haha ok kid..... you have fun with the **** your parents bought you. 

naw i have everything i want and need, my parents are great.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

*Let's please refrain from foul language and personal attacks on this thread and try to keep it on topic.

Thanks.....*

Sticky 
Youth forum moderator


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> *Let's please refrain from foul language and personal attacks on this thread and try to keep it on topic.
> 
> Thanks.....*
> 
> ...


Thanks,

Rhett


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> *Let's please refrain from foul language and personal attacks on this thread and try to keep it on topic.
> 
> Thanks.....*
> 
> ...


sorry


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> haha ok kid..... you have fun with the **** your parents bought you.
> 
> naw i have everything i want and need, my parents are great.


oh i do have alot of fun with it and my parents are great to:wink:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> oh i do have alot of fun with it and my parents are great to:wink:


im sure you do. but im sorry to break it to you, but you will someday have to pay for your own equipment. archery and diesel engines are expensive hobbies.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> im sure you do. but im sorry to break it to you, but you will someday have to pay for your own equipment. archery and diesel engines are expensive hobbies.


yea but right now i work for my grandparents excavating company after school everyother day and oneday it will be mine thats if the economy doesnt crash and everyone stops building but i hope to do good with that


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> yea but right now i work for my grandparents excavating company after school everyother day and oneday it will be mine thats if the economy doesnt crash and everyone stops building but i hope to do good with that


The economy wont crash........ good luck though


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I prefer a Glock with a bit more bite... :becky:


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> The economy wont crash........ good luck though


thanks good luck in your future


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> yea but right now i work for my grandparents excavating company after school everyother day and oneday it will be mine thats if the economy doesnt crash and everyone stops building but i hope to do good with that


i have been working excavating sents i was a little kid and love it be just bout are third backhoe. but my faverit one is still 420d cat. good luck


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I prefer a Glock with a bit more bite... :becky:


heheheh let me guess it's .45 isn't it?

that is what my dad carrys but with a surefire tactical light.:evil:


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I prefer a Glock with a bit more bite... :becky:


my dad also has a glock 21 40 S&W its desert camo its pritty cool.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> I prefer a Glock with a bit more bite... :becky:


Sticky has a Glock 30?:shade: I have the money to get my first pistol and I was debating between a USP Compact and a Glock 17/19/30. How do you like it?


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

i would go with a 19 its small but not to small if you do get a 30 get the extended grips or you will have no hand room


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah, that's the thing that pisses me off the most about guns that size. I just hate the feeling of having my fingers on the bottom of the mag. hwell: At this point it's between those 4 models and either 9mm or .45 ACP.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i just got an oozie or mac 11 what ever u wana call it


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

lets see how many people payed attention in history class what kind of gun is this


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> lets see how many people payed attention in history class what kind of gun is this


a civil war one


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

HuntLions_94 said:


> i civil war one


What kind
year, make, callaber, and model


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Sticky has a Glock 30?:shade: I have the money to get my first pistol and I was debating between a USP Compact and a Glock 17/19/30. How do you like it?


I like it a lot.. been a great gun.. depends a bit on your hand size.. the compact 30 is a bit small unless you use a mag extension. I have used the small 4th finger mag extensions and now am using an adapter to allow me to use the 13rd mags, which gives me a bit more room for my big hand to grip it comfortably.. I had the option to get the 21 or 30, but I like the slightly smaller frame of the 30. I like the .45auto because it has serious knockdown power, is easily reloadable and the components are cheap as it's been a common military caliber for a lot of years...

That one in the pic isn't mine, I'll try to get a pic tonite after league and post it with the different mag options.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Glocks are great handguns
I prefer the Glock 32 out of all the models.

but i think ill stick to my SpringField XDM


----------



## billybob01 (Dec 2, 2008)

IMO glocks are ugly.
But they certainly shoot nice with a pair of night sights.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

GA HOYT said:


> lets see how many people payed attention in history class what kind of gun is this


My brother loves flintlocks- so I should know this... looks like a quality rifle. Hawken? Caliber- I've no idea, .50?

He's got a short .50 cal. But he's looking to get a new true longrifle.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

kegan said:


> My brother loves flintlocks- so I should know this... looks like a quality rifle. Hawken? Caliber- I've no idea, .50?
> 
> He's got a short .50 cal. But he's looking to get a new true longrifle.


flint locks are .75 caliber and fires a .69 round ball

that is a 58 (.577 to be politicly correct) caliber 1853-p british tower enfield


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

GA HOYT said:


> flint locks are .75 caliber and fires a .69 round ball
> 
> that is a 58 (.577 to be politicly correct) caliber 1853-p british tower enfield


Alright, my brother corrected me. I had looked closely enough- being a percussion. But he and I lost to what you mean as flintlocks being .75? Most of the ones I've seen weren't that large (except muskets).


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

ill post some to.

Olympic Arms Gas piston AR-15. 16'' with Eo tech sight


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Savage 110 22'' barrel .308 shoots, 3/8'' at 100 yards


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

another one of the savage.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Stock 1911 A1, Have another that is custom everything. Got to get a pic of that.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Top-Mossberg 590 9 shot combat shotgun, ghost ring sights, 20'' barrel

next is a sporterized Kar 98 german mauser. 

Made in 1943. It is a BNZ code which was the best made Mausers and issued only to elite SS units/

Then we have a Ruger Blackhawk 7'' barrel in .45 colt

Then on bottom is a Ruger 10/22


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

The collection also includes 

Marlin 1894 Guide gun in 40-70
Mossberg 500 18'' barrel
Mak-90 (new model of the AK-47)
1938 M-91/30 Mosin Nagant
Custom 1911
S&W .38 air weight


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> alright I will
> 
> nice glock lion like I've said my dad has been a cop for almost 10 years and he absolutly swears by them. He will ONLY carry glock even though a few others pick on him over it. I've shot it alot of times and I have to say I do like it alot.


My brother and sister both own Glocks and we all three carry side arms every day. I won't own a Glock. I own three Beretta's that have a visible hammer. The glocks are just unsafe to me as with any gun that you can't see the hammer. Have you seen the video of the DEA agent that shoots himself in the leg while teaching a gun safety class?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj4yUpR1PB0

Two of my Beretta's

My AR-15


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

A few of my noise makers.....

Glock 22









S&W 442 .38









Browning Buckmark









Bushmaster XM-15 Police Carbine

















Remington VSF .223









Cooper LVT .22wmr









Ruger 10-22 lr completely tricked out









Weatherby Mark V 30-06 Springfield









Beaman (Theoben) Crow Magnum Air Rifle .20cal










T/C Pro Hunter .50 cal Black Powder









Remington 11-87 12ga









Gamo Big Cat 1200 .177


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hah, the only guns I own shoot 6mm rounds. Just waiting till I'm 18...


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Sweet guns!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

kegan said:


> Alright, my brother corrected me. I had looked closely enough- being a percussion. But he and I lost to what you mean as flintlocks being .75? Most of the ones I've seen weren't that large (except muskets).


revoltionare war repoductions flint loc muskit are the ones that are .75 caliber


----------

